# Wheres the Orange??????



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Are you so **** bored that you now need to nit pic a guys hunt???? Do they give you a badge and old six shooter cap gun when you become a self appointed forum cop???? Im sure he had his orange on. Just gotta take from the guys hunt huh. I have seen a grundel of photos where the guys are not wearing their orange. Get a hobby besides playing forum detective. Oh and I don't see a buck???


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I knew I could bait in the greenhead2. hahahaha. Are you still walking around Sigurd with your pants tucked in your pretty little hot pink boots? Hahahaha You havent been on very often so I thought you were to busy filming Broke Back Mtn Part 2  , but it looks like you have the day off. Before you go can you just say Yeeeehaw for me one time


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

You didn't bait chit, or was that even your intention!!! This is you. You and several others think they need to nit pic hunters and their methods. Wheather or not it was big enough. If the right gun caliber was used and bullet weight. If their hat was crooked from the wind blowing it around when they were on their ATV. Yup had the day off and went and checked on the elk. Then we went after chukar. Guess what??? we did it on a sunday from ATVs. We cheated because when the trail ended we walked following our dogs!!!! They even had beeper collars on!!! And we weren't selective on our birds, nope we shot at every bird that flushed not just the trophy birds!!!! They all had equal opportunity. According to how some of you feel, we even harassed wildlife!! Yup a bunch of deer jumped from their beds when we went down a ravine. Really I don't know who I am more against anymore, some members of this forum or peta!!!!!! Im off to waterproof my red boots.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Boy that pic sure did get you all riled up!!!! You must have sat on your spurs one to many times today. -()/>- -()/>-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

/**|**\ <------------------Here is greenhead 2 all riled up 

OR
-#&#*!- <-------------------------- is this greenhead2?



> Yup had the day off and went and checked on the elk.


Did you check on your sheep?


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nah, didn't need to check on the sheep (AKA yo momma) She was back keeping the bed warm!!!!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha well maybe tomorrow then you will get a chance.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

hey CS take a look at some of your own pics no Orange! BTW wearing a hat does not make the required amount according to the regs.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> hey CS take a look at some of your own pics no Orange! BTW wearing a hat does not make the required amount according to the regs.


In Wyoming you only need to wear an orange hat. I guess if someone is dumb enough to shoot while you are taking pictures by a truck then I dont think any color would help.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I suppose Colorado has the same rules also :rotfl: :rotfl:

this is from wyoming regs

http://gf.state.wy.us/services/news/pre ... 1015_2.asp

9) Failure to Wear Fluorescent Orange...For whatever reason, some big game hunters still refuse to wear fluorescent orange. Wyoming has a flexible hunter orange law compared to many states. In Wyoming, hunters must visibly wear a fluorescent orange vest/coat, hat or both. Camouflage hunter orange patterns are allowed

Cs is *BUSTED*


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I suppose Colorado has the same rules also


I had my orange on, but like I said the hunt was over and we were right by the truck when he took the pic so like I said it wouldnt matter what color you were wearing if someone shoots at you by a truck. I even wear orange inside the truck, but even then someone might shoot the truck as we are sneaking down the road :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Sagebrush do you wear orange in camp??? Did you sleep with your orange underwear?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I think Sagebrush is a little color blind :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



> Wyoming has a flexible hunter orange law compared to many states. In *Wyoming, hunters must visibly wear a fluorescent orange vest/coat, hat or both.*


----------



## Bucks&Bulls (Nov 29, 2007)

Catfights like this make these forums not a whole lot of fun to read. Have your little fights over your own private e-mail, so that the rest of us don't have to sort through the crap to find something useful or more worth our time.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 16, 2007)

A couple of years ago some idiots posted pics of themselves with a trophy and the DWR noticed no snow in the pic even though there had been snow for the hunt mentioned. A short investigation and they confessed!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The point of this thread is what? :?:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

there is no point....just mindless gabbing.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The purpose of this thread is because after i posted my pictures then I got a PM saying that I was illegal because I wasnt wearing enough orange on my hunts so I POSTED this pictures and the Yahoo hasnt replyed yet.










Maybe this guys carries an Orange hat and the hat he is wearing now on his hunting trips.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

so why are you trying to bait this "yahoo"?
why do you even give a ****?
as long as you know you were legal, who f'n cares?
do you need something to do?
why dont you try selling **** on ebay or something?

peace out!


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

QUICK!! SOMEBODY!!!, get Matlock on he phone for the case of the missing orange. :roll:


----------



## hikein (Sep 19, 2007)

Pic and post scrutiny are the reason many won't post. Say what you want but for most it isn't worth the trouble.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

burge said:


> QUICK!! SOMEBODY!!!, get Matlock on he phone for the case of the missing orange. :roll:


 :lol: That is funny!!! I agree... nice buck. Question though.... do you have to wear orange if you're hunting private ground? I honestly don't know, so thats why I ask. Are we sure this is a Utah buck? Is it in another thread or something?


----------



## Bucks&Bulls (Nov 29, 2007)

> :lol: That is funny!!! I agree... nice buck. Question though.... do you have to wear orange if you're hunting private ground? I honestly don't know, so thats why I ask. Are we sure this is a Utah buck? Is it in another thread or something?


Yeah, you do have to where orange on both public and private land during an any weapon hunt. Even for depredation (can't spell that) hunts.


----------



## Bucks&Bulls (Nov 29, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> The purpose of this thread is because after i posted my pictures then I got a PM saying that I was illegal because I wasnt wearing enough orange on my hunts so I POSTED this pictures and the Yahoo hasnt replyed yet.


How old are you? You sound like a 3rd grader. Obviously "The Yahoo" had the decency to question you in private. That's kind of a low down cheap-shot you made to do it publicly.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> How old are you? You sound like a 3rd grader. Obviously "The Yahoo" had the decency to question you in private. That's kind of a low down cheap-shot you made to do it publicly.


No, Im a 5th grader  Are you smarter than a 5th grader?


----------



## Bucks&Bulls (Nov 29, 2007)

See, that's what I was talking about.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Im glad I found a thread that you will post on because you have posted your first few posts on this thread. You and Sagebrush posted on here the most so this thread is a magnet buckandbulls hahaha


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Why's everyone so grouchy. Lighten up folks, it's the holiday's.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Why's everyone so grouchy. Lighten up folks, it's the holiday's.


Amen brother!

Wear the orange when/where it is required, then keep it on or off however you prefer it, and smile purty for the pictures. I always have folks pose with/without orange on, then they can decide which looks 'better'.

I wonder why people seem to worry about who is/isn't wearing orange more than 500+ yard rifle shots, or 100 yard archery shots. :?

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Gosh why do I stir up so much trouble. I must have a character flaw. _(O)_


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Edited: Resolved behind closed doors. Hahaha  8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

jahan said:


> Is this not coming from the guy that defends Mossbacks to the grave and bitches every time someone bad mouths him? I agree we should not bad mouth, so practice what you preach there *bud*. :twisted:


I am guessing I am your "bud". :roll:

If you can't see the difference in making allegations based w/o a single thread of PROOF and people worrying about whether someone is wearing orange or not, then I can't help you there "bud". Funny thing is, I DO in fact object to people making false accusations, that is NOT bad-mouthing, that is OBJECTING to it, pay attention to your own words. I could care less if someone is wearing orange or not, it has little/no impact on the future/integrity of hunting, whereas making FALSE accusations, taking shots at questionable distances, in-fighting amongst hunters, DOES impact hunting here and now, and in the future.

There is NO LAW requiring the wearing of orange during picture taking, NONE. :? How is that, "bud"? 8)

PRO


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > Is this not coming from the guy that defends Mossbacks to the grave and bitches every time someone bad mouths him? I agree we should not bad mouth, so practice what you preach there *bud*. :twisted:
> ...


Actually I wasn't talking to you, but you can be my bud also. :wink: I also don't have a problem with people not wearing orange, especially in pics. Don't worry it has been resolved, and can I call you buddy. Just messing with you Pro. I agree with you wordage, but who is to say the guy didn't throw his orange off to the side for the pic. I just didn't agree with the thread and voiced my opinion, imagine that. :lol: 8)


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

What I am about to say is a joke, I do not want to have to respond to the police, or any other investigating firm about making threats over the internet, it is a joke and only an attempt at humor and should not be construed as anything but that. I also want to disclaim that it is not a good joke and not as funny as I thought it was the first time I thought it would be funny. If anyone as any issues with my humor, please refer them to my attorney which is constantly on retainer for just such issues.

I think people who don't wear orange when they are required to do so my legal declaration should be shot, or at least shot at.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> Actually I wasn't talking to you, but you can be my bud also. :wink: I also don't have a problem with people not wearing orange, especially in pics. Don't worry it has been resolved, and can I call you buddy. Just messing with you Pro. I agree with you wordage, but who is to say the guy didn't throw his orange off to the side for the pic. I just didn't agree with the thread and voiced my opinion, imagine that. :lol: 8)


Alrighty then. I am glad I am your buddy. 8) :mrgreen:

After the Wildlife Board meeting, the RAC meetings, talking with some of the folks who SHOW UP on a regular basis at these meetings, I have come to see things in a different light on how things work, and how things get done. This site and others like it are fun and good entertainment, but they have little effect on decisions that MATTER. I will try and remember that in future responses to topics brought up here. It is fun, and even educational at times, but getting ones hands 'dirty' is where results transpire.

I WILL be hunting turkeys in the spring, and elk in the fall, so it is going to be a good hunting year for me. I may even 'give up' guiding for a year, except if my friend has as I suspect, drawn the Sportsman elk tag, then I will be there to help him get a stud bull, AFTER I get COTW's and my bulls in the cooler.

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

What did you say your lawyer's number was. I'm extremely offended. I noticed the picture you took with you deer there wasn't any orange around. :wink:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a roll of orange tracking tape in my pack, and back at camp I had orange tops on my gatorade.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

hikein said:


> Pic and post scrutiny are the reason many won't post. Say what you want but for most it isn't worth the trouble.


Very true.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> I could care less if someone is wearing orange or not, it has little/no impact on the future/integrity of hunting, whereas making FALSE accusations, taking shots at questionable distances, in-fighting amongst hunters, DOES impact hunting here and now, and in the future.
> PRO


I can certainly see why some would want to take off orange for pics--fine. Coming from the experience of having years of problems with trespassers/poachers I must disagree with caring about people wearing orange; *I do not see why an ethical/legal hunter would have any issue with wearing orange???* Please answer that question paying attention to the "ethical/legal" notation. It would appear that CS has a strong case on this pic; obviously speculative and I want to think that it is not someone known here, but doesn't he? Who in the hell carries a second camo hat around with them just in case they finally get that trophy? This certainly should not be made personal, that is definitely questionable to post such a pic, but once we overlook that...that does have the appearance of illegal activity.

Now let's open up the discussion of what laws are the important ones and those that aren't really meant to be followed...


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Huge29 wrote


> Now let's open up the discussion of what laws are the important ones and those that aren't really meant to be followed...


+1 Let them without sin cast the first stone. :wink:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Huge29 wrote
> 
> 
> > Now let's open up the discussion of what laws are the important ones and those that aren't really meant to be followed...
> ...


What about they without stones? Are they being discriminated against?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

*YUP :lol: *


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it the law that one must wear hunter orange while hunting? Doesn't standing over a dead critter getting your photo snapped mean your hunt has ended??? If one gets shot while posing with their critter, doesn't darwinism become reality? Is the carcass of a freshly harvested non-orange wearing hunter required to be taken to the DWR for tooth data and age classification? Does the three S rule come into effect if you don't have a tag for the aformentioned carcass? Is it bad of me to refer to a person as a carcass? Is it unethical to take his tree stand after he has expired? Would it be weird if he only had one eye? Since you just harvested the carcass that just put a tag on another carcass, are they both legally yours? I just want to be clear sometime before next season. Thanks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Correct me if I am wrong, but isn't it the law that one must wear hunter orange while hunting? Doesn't standing over a dead critter getting your photo snapped mean your hunt has ended??? If one gets shot while posing with their critter, doesn't darwinism become reality? Is the carcass of a freshly harvested non-orange wearing hunter required to be taken to the DWR for tooth data and age classification? Does the three S rule come into effect if you don't have a tag for the aformentioned carcass? Is it bad of me to refer to a person as a carcass? Is it unethical to take his tree stand after he has expired? Would it be weird if he only had one eye? Since you just harvested the carcass that just put a tag on another carcass, are they both legally yours? I just want to be clear sometime before next season. Thanks.


Let's see if I can answer the questions, now it is JMHO but.....
Yes(where I hunt in Utah, Yes if it was you who killed the dead critter, Reality ? but he could win an award, Only if he was taken in a limited entry area, I don't know what the 3 s rule is, no, treestand should go to the next of kin-but you can use it to hunt in until removed, no-especially if he was shot in the other eye, take both carcasses in and the DWR might let you have both.

I hope this helps, good hunting next season.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*OOO*


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I am sure glad that I am a bowhunter So I don't have to get into this cat fight. :shock: -*|*- -BaHa!- -BaHa!- -BaHa!-


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Would it be weird if he only had one eye?


Not to me. I only have one eye. On the other hand, I'm wearing camo underwear, and that's weird.

Not nearly as weird as this thread, though. _(O)_


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > I could care less if someone is wearing orange or not, it has little/no impact on the future/integrity of hunting, whereas making FALSE accusations, taking shots at questionable distances, in-fighting amongst hunters, DOES impact hunting here and now, and in the future.
> ...


Many of my clients carry a 'regular'/camo hat in their pack just for such an occasion. In fact, I would venture more of my clients do than don't.

If I were to ever hunt with a rifle again, I would obey the law of wearing orange, but I believe it is a silly law that accomplishes little more than making people 'feel' safer. The proof is the multiple states that have no/little orange requirements that have no higher accidental shootings as those with strict orange regulations. I see orange requirements as taking away a CO's ability to worry about relevant laws and potential violations, JMHO.

PRO


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to agree with Pro on this, too bad we have to wear it for the few that can not tell the difference between an animal or man. or have no common sense in hunter safety.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

o-||


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Are we really talking about this.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Are we really talking about this.


Apparently. :?

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> weatherby25 said:
> 
> 
> > Are we really talking about this.
> ...


Ok. why are we talking about this?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess my view of the orange thing is more practical. Take it off for the pictures. No big deal. I'm OK with that. But - the time it is most needed in my book, is when you are hauling out your animal. There are times when something moving along the mountain can look like a deer - but in this case, you have a deer. Heck, put an orange vest on the deer! I trust my judgement not to shoot anybody - but I sure don't trust others on the mountain. I grew up in Idaho where it wasn't required - but we always wore at least an orange or red hat - so we would know where the other guy was when moving through the trees. It just made good sense.

The other place I will NOT be without my orange is pheasant hunting. In fact, I keep 3-4 extra vests and hats in my hunting bag in case anyone in the group "forgot" their orange. Those birds will fly up anywhere - and as hunters swing on the birds, a flash of orange in the periphery has saved us from bad things happening. I've got to stop hunting with the Cheney family I guess!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Back to the original post, I know that I would take off my orange for the photo and usually do. It makes for a crappy picture. 

Now to where this thread has evolved. I believe that hunter orange sucks. I like hunting Idaho where none is required or even Wyoming where just some is required like a hat. I am thinking through the same eyes as Pro however. When I am hunting, I hunt with a spotting scope on me at all times. When I see animals, I take out my scope and look them over as well as I can. I know that the buck has a small cheater coming out of his left nostril if that is what he has. Guys who are looking for a trophy are much less likely to need a guy in hunter orange because they are not willing to just shoot because they see deer hair moving. If a guy is hauling a deer out on his back, he is much less likely to get shot by a guy who is a trophy hunter. On the other hand a guy is much more likely to get shot by a younger kid who is new at this sport or gets the "buck eggles" over anything with horns. I say, know the group that you are hunting with and hunt private ranches with big bucks on them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess my deal on the rifle hunts on public lands isn't being mistaken for a deer. But being in a place where an errant shooter might not see that I am 50 yards uphill from the deer he is shooting at. Or 100 yards past the deer down the draw, or whatever. A spotting scope can focus on a deer or elk very well - but if a guy is camo'd up and even 10 yards away from the animal - he'd be very hard to see.

I do like the idea of hunting on private ranches. Boy do I miss Montana for that. Private lands. And enough game that you don't have to pay to get on the land - just some home baked cinnamon rolls and a bottle of favorite beverage to show some appreciation for sharing the land.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

This is a RIDICULOUS topic!


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

if coyoteslayer would just buy some *ORANGE* everything would be ok.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Im too cheap to buy orange Mr. Colorblind  I spend all my money on hunts


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Well I say Gosh Darn you straight to heck Coyoteslayer for making a ruckous!!! This is a fine and serious forum and we don't need riot makers here or in general!!! My best friend, Big Brother, has taught me the joy of following the masses and not making any waves in the pool and your blatant attempts to rile and infuse with anger are childish and immature!!! I'm so upset that I'm going to have to read the latest changes to the tax code to calm myself.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are the words from a very wise Treehugger "Coyoteslayer is a very bad man"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pro,
I am apparently much less sophisticated than your clients, I would not think of that (packing a camo hat), but a good idea. Again, I am biased by this group of trespassers that have given me a strong position on the topic. Secondly, after hunting the rifle deer hunt this year for the first time in years I decided to get a new orange jacket made of Lycra--Utah hunters must be much stupider than in other states, I could not believe how plain stupid and incosiderate some of these guys were; not a good combination when hunting. 

PS-when a person finds a post that they think is lame, why in the crap would said person post about how lame the post is????? LOL All that does is keep it on the active threads list for more and more people to see :roll:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be the first to admit that this is a lame thread and I never thought it would go 7 plus pages. Hahaha :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

I was just accused of not wearing enough orange so I saw a picture of a guy hunting Central Utah during the rifle hunt and posted it


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> I was just accused of not wearing enough orange


I think your accused of more things then that.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

WHOOOOO... gotta love cyber fights!!!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Nah, didn't need to check on the sheep (AKA yo momma) She was back keeping the bed warm!!!!


Please don't talk about your sister like that.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Gosh why do I stir up so much trouble. I must have a character flaw. _(O)_


Let me know when you need a new hat.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> but I believe it is a silly law that accomplishes little more than making people 'feel' safer. The proof is the multiple states that have no/little orange requirements that have no higher accidental shootings as those with strict orange regulations.


Hmmm...
"According to a 1995 survey supported by the IHEA, forty states in the U.S.A. and five provinces in Canada require hunters to wear Hunter Orange for big game hunting. 2 All other states strongly encourage hunters to wear Hunter Orange. It should be noted, in those states requiring Hunter Orange, that the amount, specified in square inches, and the type of garment vary according to state regulations. Most states require a total of 400-500 square inches to be visible on the chest, back, and head. Sixteen states and three provinces specifically require "solid" Hunter Orange. The remaining states and provinces either allow or do not make specific reference to camouflage pattern Hunter Orange. Additionally, Maryland, Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin state laws require a camouflage orange pattern to consist of at least 50% Hunter Orange. 2 Several studies have demonstrated that there is a lower proportion of hunting accidents among those hunters who wear Hunter Orange compared to those who do not wear Hunter Orange garments. 1 In New York State from 1989 to 1995, of the 125 incidents in which hunters were mistaken for game, only six (5%) were wearing hunter orange. North Carolina laws requiring hunters to wear orange clothing have significantly reduced the number of deaths and injuries resulting from people being mistaken for game. "

Hunter orange saves lives...that is far from being "silly"!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Does Idaho experience a higher 'accidental' shooting rate than Utah? Does Wyoming with their much more lax orange requirements? If it is truly a 'real' issue, shouldn't the law be applied to ALL in the hills during rifle hunting seasons? Should it now apply to muzzle loader hunters now that they have increased their effective range? Lets be consistent here, if it truly makes people safer, it should be 'enforced' on ALL in the hills during the same time, not just the one carrying a weapon. Since it is NOT applied to ALL in the field, I stand by my "silly" comment.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Have to agree with Pro on this one.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

o-||


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Wdycle said:


> o-||


If that popcorn is buttered, you are putting your heart at risk, probably more likely to die from eating buttered popcorn than by being shot because you weren't wearing orange. :shock: :mrgreen:

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

-BaHa!-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> -BaHa!-


Thinking that orange will save the hunter, but not the 'others' on the mountain makes as much sense as worrying about eating buttered popcorn virtually. :?

Silly, yeap I said silly! :shock:

PRO


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So legitmate question - why not wear orange? Why is it undesireable?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So legitmate question - why not wear orange? Why is it undesireable?


1)Because it is ugly, and I MUST look good in the field.

2)Because I see little/no value in wearing it. I see it as a 'feel good' law that does little do make hunters, or others safe.

3)Because I am trying to resist "Big Brother". :shock: :twisted:

PRO


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> 2)Because I see little/no value in wearing it. I see it as a 'feel good' law that does little do make hunters, or others safe.


I tend to agree with the International Hunter Education Association's standing on the issue: "Hunter orange clothing has saved many lives and lots of injuries. It works." And, I am just glad that all evidence proves otherwise...and that 40+ states and Canadian provinces believe otherwise!

http://www.ihea.com/hunter-education/hu ... ements.php


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro - fair enough answer.

I don't agree - but I respect. 

As I've mentioned, I grew up in Idaho where it wasn't required by law. But when we hunted, we always at least wore an orange or red hat. So it was easier to know where the other guy was. I've drawn a crosshair on animals before, and passed on the shot when an orange hat showed up in the periphery. I always thought it a good idea, whether required by law or not. 

I really don't have a response to the "because it is ugly." For hunters who wear clothes that look like sage brush or real tree and make themselves smell like animal pee, I guess having to "look good in the field" has never been an issue to me.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Pro - fair enough answer.
> 
> I don't agree - but I respect.
> 
> ...


I do NOT "make myself smell like animal pee", that would be 'silly'.  Image is everything, what are you thinking? :wink:

I believe this law is akin to second-hand smoke laws, they make people 'feel' safe/healthier, but it has little to do with reality. Better educated hunters, banning 'adult beverages', reducing the effective range of weapons, IQ tests for hunters would do MORE to truly improve safety.

To be fair, I don't own ANY orange, and I have NO intention to EVER acquire any, unless the 'safety patrol' tries to make wearing orange a requirement for archery season and non-hunters in the field.

PRO


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

If it has saved *ONE* person ever from death or serious injury, then the law is worth it, and should be followed. I don't think anyone can argue that it hasn't.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

People get killed while wearing orange though.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > So legitmate question - why not wear orange? Why is it undesireable?
> ...


Well...*Pro* could be right.... :?

It *is* ugly.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I wear orange even when upland game hunting. I don't want to be invisable when a rooster flies between me and another hunter.


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

Shoot, I wear orange all year long!!! At work, at home, at play. I just want to be safe. I even wear an orange condom while making sweet love, because you can never be to safe these days.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm with you Fixed Blade. I ALWAYS wear the orange when after the pheasants. Always. I don't care how I look. And I keep extra orange hats and vests in my upland bag incase anyone else in the group "forgot" their orange.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> People get killed while wearing orange though.


How is that even a relevant comment?????

It doesn't change the fact that it still has saved lives.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> If it has saved *ONE* person ever from death or serious injury, then the law is worth it, and should be followed. I don't think anyone can argue that it hasn't.


I can, and will. Just because a law may/may not save "*ONE* person" from death or serious injury, does NOT mean it is a 'good' law. There is a long list of 'silly' laws on the books that may have saved one life, but at what cost? Where do you draw the line? What you just stated is word for word what gun-control advocates use to advocate banning guns altogether, so be careful what you ask for.

.45, see even Big Jake looks 'silly' wearing orange.

Fixedblade, I have no problem with *you* making the choice to wear orange, but it should be YOUR choice. Maybe make it like seatbelt laws, require those under 18 to wear orange, let ADULTS make the choice if they desire to 'feel' safe or not.

I had no idea that orange condoms were 'safer' than camo condoms, thanks J-bass for helping me see the error of my ways. :wink:

PRO


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats true that it has saved some people lives but at the same time it didnt save some people lives.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > If it has saved *ONE* person ever from death or serious injury, then the law is worth it, and should be followed. I don't think anyone can argue that it hasn't.
> ...


PRO I respect you, but I think you are wrong here. Yes, there are silly laws out there. But this law has saved many lives. What are the negative consequences of wearing orange??? That is the topic at hand... not gun control.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

*I agree with pro *on letting people decide if they want to wear orange during the rifle hunt. *It would help with population control*. We all know that is a growing concern, especially in Utah. :mrgreen:


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Thats true that it has saved some people lives but at the same time it didnt save some people lives.


So, just because some idiot still shot despite the orange, we should take the law off the books?

"Heck, the guy was wearing orange, and he still got shot. We should just get rid of this law. Who cares about the countless people it saved."


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *I agree with pro *on letting people decide if they want to wear orange during the rifle hunt. *It would help with population control*. We all know that is a growing concern, especially in Utah. :mrgreen:


I know most of your comment was tongue in cheek, but in regards to having the option to wear orange, I would like to comment.

What if you took a shot at a buck that you thought was alive, but in reality it was dead. The hunter that killed it (not wearing orange) is 2 yards behind it and you shoot high, not seeing him. You kill the hunter. Well bad luck for that guy... but what about you? How would you feel being part of the news for that?

Yeah, it was an accident, but one that could have been avoided if the hunter would have just worn orange.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I didnt say that. I just said people have been killed while wearing orange.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So what about the following in the "looking good" scenarios:

Big time Denver Broncos fan - still has a hat from the "orange crush" days?
U of Tennesee fans?
Boise State fans?
Timpview High School fans?
Tony Stewart's #20 Home Depot Car?

Is there an exemption then, if your favorite sports team has orange for their colors, so it is OK to wear an orange hat while hunting, if it has your team's logo on it?


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I didnt say that. I just said people have been killed while wearing orange.


Fair enough.. you're right about that. Unfortunately, there will always be people out there that still take the shot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Thats true that it has saved some people lives but at the same time it didnt save some people lives.
> ...


I appreciate you respecting me, but when you refer to the countless people it saved, isn't that a indefensible statement? I can say "countless" whatever and how can you dispute it? Give me real numbers of hunters saved. And, if it is such a safety booster, why are you not contacting your state lawmakers asking them to mandate orange be worn by ALL in the field during rifle seasons?



> What are the negative consequences of wearing orange??? That is the topic at hand... not gun control.


I am not saying it is the same as gun-control, I am merely pointing out how your statement/logic is 'flawed'. The negative consequences are, I would look 'silly', it would make me spend money on orange clothing instead of a Happy Meal, and I as an ADULT don't like being told every time I turn around when/how/where to wipe my kester!

PRO


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> So what about the following in the "looking good" scenarios:
> 
> Big time Denver Broncos fan - still has a hat from the "orange crush" days?
> U of Tennesee fans?
> ...


I can't stand the Donkeys and I have yet to see a "looking good" Bronco fan, the Vols are lame, BSU is home of the pond calling into question there 'taste' in color schemes, Timpview is the best high school at recruiting outside school boundaries, Tony Stewart is a blow hard whiney-a$$ punk. Sorry, you are SOL. :twisted: :wink:

PRO


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > So what about the following in the "looking good" scenarios:
> ...


Alright you dirty basterd you mad fun of two of my favorite teams in one sentence. Leave tony stewart and the Broncos out of it. EEw look at me I like the dodgers. when's the last time they did anything. Go ahead make fun of the cubs. Next year the will break the 100 year curse. Because it will be 100 yrs. Remember fixed blade said it first. Cubs with the 2008 world series.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Alright you dirty basterd you mad fun of two of my favorite teams in one sentence. Leave tony stewart and the Broncos out of it. EEw look at me I like the dodgers. when's the last time they did anything. Go ahead make fun of the cubs. Next year the will break the 100 year curse. Because it will be 100 yrs. Remember fixed blade said it first. Cubs with the 2008 world series.


You're a Tony the cheater Stewart fan, a Broncos fan, a Cubs fan, and a Chevy guy. Holy cow, my bad, you have a lot of 'issues', I need to try and be nicer to you, because you have no TASTE!

1988 was the last year the Dodgers won the WS, exactly 80 years more recently than your Cubbies. Remember PRO said it first, Cubs won't even make the playoffs in 2008, Broncos will miss the playoffs, Smoke will look 'sillier' than ever driving a Toyota in 08, U of U will get rolled by the Y in B-ball and AGAIN in football in 08. Just cancel your DirectTV, and save your self the misery! :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro don't forget I have a powerstroke. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> You're a Tony the cheater Stewart fan, a Broncos fan, a Cubs fan, and a Chevy guy.:


Take it easy on the *Chevy* stuff *Pro*.. :evil:

I'll paint that big gun you're packing safety orange too !!!!

Nooooooooo....the big gun in your avatar !!!!!.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > You're a Tony the cheater Stewart fan, a Broncos fan, a Cubs fan, and a Chevy guy.:
> ...


Two references to Mr Johnson today, WTF? :wink:

1 out of 10 Fixedblade, good enough to be the starting SS for the Cubbies!

FatBass, I get it, as a Timpview alum, you have the creed, "If you ain't cheatin, you ain't trying". :shock:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Its a good thing I have a Chevy because Pro was happy when I had to pull him up SF Canyon on a turkey hunt.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't forget our old shortstop is playing first base for the dodgers.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Its a good thing I have a Chevy because Pro was happy when I had to pull him up SF Canyon on a turkey hunt.


Put the glue bottle down, the fumes have clouded your noogin!



> Don't forget our old shortstop is playing first base for the dodgers.


yeap, he finally made it out of the minors and into the majors! :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Put the glue bottle down, the fumes have clouded your noogin!


Haha well it was true.

I think Im going to paint my truck orange so that when Im hunting then people can see me


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > coyoteslayer said:
> ...


I know that when you have your mind set on an issue, you aren't going to change it. Fair enough.

Of course, I cannot give you exact numbers or people it saved... impossible, but do you agree that it has saved people??? Like I stated, as long as it has saved one person, then it is well worth having the law.

Sorry, didn't know this was a fashion statement you were defending. All I know is that I would rather look silly, than be shot at or dead.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My cousin Cletus was wearing bib overall that were blazed orange once and he was hiking through the woods. He was soaked in deer urine from head to toe. Meanwhile there were a few other hunters in the same area wearing the same blaze orange and they could smell Cletus's deer urine so they knew a big ole buck was close. Well Cletus he liked Mexican food and every step he took his guts were rumbling like something wasn't quite right. Cletus knew any minute that he was going to have to yank his bib overalls off before he had a gut bomb in his shorts.

Cletus then smiled because he remembered his experience the year before when he was hunting in the very same spot and he soiled his overall and in the back, His lovely blaze orange overalls weren't so blazed orange from this horrible gut bomb he had. Cletus was a very polite and he didnt want to spook any deer in the area so we quietly pulled down his overalls and the hunters down in the canyon thought the full moon was rising. Cletus grabbed two trees to help with extra thrust. Meanwhile these two hunters that could smell deer urine started smelling something a little different and a little bit more horrible. They heard a grunt and Fred (one of the hunters) whispered to Ernie that the buck must be in those trees because he heard a few grunts. Ernie said boy he sure is a stinky buck. Cletus let out a huge fart followed by a few gurgling noises then he left out a moan like he was in pain. Fred looked at Ernie in shock :shock: They knew he had to be the biggest buck on the mountain. Ernie started to slow his breathe down especially because of the smell. Cletus was feeling pretty good by now since he had most of it out and he smiled because he didnt poop on his overall this year.

Fred crawled to the left and he pointed at Ernie to crawl to the right. Then suddenly Fred froze because he could see movement in the trees. He saw orange but he didnt think it was another hunter because he also knew that the leaves on the trees were orange so he pointed his gun in the direction of the movement. Fred then saw a white butt so he just knew it had to be the trophy bucks butt sticking out of the trees so Fred aimed towards the orange because he knew his bullet would go through the orange leaves and hit the buck right in the vitals. He pulled the trigger and shot Cletus right in the chest. Fred and Ernie were shocked when they came upon their kill. They quickly left and Cletus died shortly thereafter.

Im truly miss ole Cletus because he was very fun to hunt with. He had a lot of great stories to tell. I hope hes smiling up there somewhere because of the animals I killed this year because I know he would have liked to be there. As for Fred and Ernie, they finally ended up in the State Pen.

I lost from favorite cousin while he was wearing orange and all he was doing is taking a poop.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> I know that when you have your mind set on an issue, you aren't going to change it. Fair enough.
> 
> Of course, I cannot give you exact numbers or people it saved... impossible, but do you agree that it has saved people??? Like I stated, as long as it has saved one person, then it is well worth having the law.
> 
> Sorry, didn't know this was a fashion statement you were defending. All I know is that I would rather look silly, than be shot at or dead.


That is plain and simple the worst argument in use today and I have no problem with hunter orange! Using that argument makes it valid in some people's eyes, so I started to think about all the lives that could be saved by using this point of view:

Motor Vehicles need to go,	
Guns of course,
All corrosive acids and bases,
All modern utilities, do you know how many people die from electricity and carbon monoxide?
Mountains of course, you can get lost or fall!
Awe hell, we should all be locked in rubber rooms so we don't get hurt.

I agree orange is a good idea in them thar hills, but do we really need a nanny state? Make it a recommendation and leave it at that. As for the argument "if it save just one life", NO! One or many lives are not worth every one loosing their freedom of choice or rights. We live in a free society and it must stay that way.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > I know that when you have your mind set on an issue, you aren't going to change it. Fair enough.
> ...


Your analogies are terrible. Really... horrible.

No we shouldn't get rid of motor vehicles. But I sure as heck think airbags and seat belts in all new vehicles should be required. I mean, they are safety precautions.

Let's get rid of hunter's safety. That's just another safety precaution.

Let's not put warning labels on batteries and other things that contain harmful acids. Heck... it's just a safety precaution.

Let's get rid of carbon monoxide and smoke detectors. They're just safety precautions.

Let's stop making people where orange... it's just a safety precaution.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

My cousin Cleatus was doing everything right and he still got shot


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Wait I''m confused. Orange is _in_? Sheet...I been wearing pink all this time.... 8)


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> Your analogies are terrible. Really... horrible.


Yes, they are! :roll: Just like the "if only we could save just one person crap". As I stated before orange is a great Idea, however it should be a recommendation. Using the same arguments that Handgun control Inc. uses won't bring hunters to your side. How about this:

Wearing orange alerts other hunters of your presence and also allows the DWR the ability to count and/or spot hunters from aircraft. It is highly recommended that every hunter use orange to prevent accidental shootings.

That will convince more people orange is good, better than recycled anti-gun activists one-liners and do-gooder laws.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > Your analogies are terrible. Really... horrible.


I'm sorry about that comment. I got to caught up in the debate.

I am just very passionate about the safety of myself and others in the field. I just hate hearing gun control advocates saying, "Told ya so" on the evening news next to the headline, "Hunter accidentally shot."


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't rifle hunt any more for because I either get looked at through a scope which is attached to a very large rifle, I get idiots shooting over me and I have actually been shot at but the idiot wasn't a good aim, and when he realized what he shot at high tailed it out of there. And I was wearing ORANGE!!!! Archery hunt it all I am in for, a true test of a hunter.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow!
Has this thing really gone 13 pages?
_/O


----------



## J-bass (Oct 22, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Cletus was a very polite and he didnt want to spook any deer in the area so we quietly pulled down his overalls and the hunters down in the canyon thought the full moon was rising.


You both pulled down his overalls? How close to this cousin were you?!?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Opps he did. I wasnt there on that trip


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

J-bass said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > Cletus was a very polite and he didnt want to spook any deer in the area so we quietly pulled down his overalls and the hunters down in the canyon thought the full moon was rising.
> ...


 *OOO* *OOO* :rotfl: :rotfl: *()* *(())* -BaHa!-


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

So funny, but after reading this a few weeks ago I have paid more attention to the orange; so when Petersen's Hunting show featured an elk hunt by Red Creek Outfitters in Utah, specifically in Coleville hunting from their private lodge on a CWMU, it was funny to see that every single one of the guys packing a firearm was only wearing the $1 style of vest, not an orange hat to be seen. You would think that they would at least be intelligent enough to at least follow the law when they are on national TV?? Just funny!


----------

